# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  باركوا لي نجاح ابنتي في امتحان الشهادة الثانوية القطرية

## ود البقعة

*الحمد لله والشكر لله على نجاح ابنتي سماح واحرازها نسبة 83.4% في امتحان الشهادة الثانوية القطرية
وربنا يديمه علينا 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملايين التبريكات للابنة سماح وعقبال مباركة الدكتوراة لها باذن الله تعالى


*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*طيور النورس جائتني مغردةٍ طربا
تزف إليّ أغاني الفرح والأمالي ... مبشرة ....
بخبر كان الفؤاد يعد لسماعه الدقائق والثواني ...

بنجاحكِ يا سماح
تناثرت من ثغر السماء دررٌ ..
و تألقت روضات الدنيا مزدانة بعبير الزهور
وأنت يا حبيبتي عطرها الفواح.
*

----------


## صياد النجوم x

*الف مبروك وعقبال الدكتوراة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الف الف مبرووووووك عقبال الشهاده الكبيرررره 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
ملايين التبريكات يا زعيمنا و عمنا و د البقعة  ...


و عقبال كدا ما تشوفها فى اجمل ما تتمنى لها ..

دوام الصحة 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ملايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين التبريكات ود البقعة
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*مليارات التبريكات والتهانى لك ولابنتك الحبيب ود البقعة 
وعقبال الدكتوراة ..
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*نعم الاله علي العباد كثيرة واجهلن نجابة الابناء الف مبروك الحبيب ود البقعة انشاء الله من نجاح تلو النجاح يارب 
*

----------


## ود محمد على

*الف مبروك وعقبال الدكتوراة
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*الف الف مبروك . وأمنياتنا لها بالتوفيق في المستقبل .
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الف الف مبروك الحبيب ود البقة وعقبال الدكتوراة ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*ألف مبروك للابنة سماح ولك انت يا دفعة

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ملايين التبريكات للابنة سماح وعقبال مباركة الدكتوراة لها باذن الله تعالى





الله يبارك فيك اخي الحبيب كسلاوي ومشكور يا ذوق


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

طيور النورس جائتني مغردةٍ طربا
تزف إليّ أغاني الفرح والأمالي ... مبشرة ....
بخبر كان الفؤاد يعد لسماعه الدقائق والثواني ...

بنجاحكِ يا سماح
تناثرت من ثغر السماء دررٌ ..
و تألقت روضات الدنيا مزدانة بعبير الزهور
وأنت يا حبيبتي عطرها الفواح.



الحبيب ابن ادريس الله يبارك فيك واشكرك يا روعة على التهنئة الرقيقة الرائعة

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صياد النجوم x
					

الف مبروك وعقبال الدكتوراة



الله يبارك فيك اخي الحبيب صياد النجوم 
ومشكور يا ذوق

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

الف الف مبرووووووك عقبال الشهاده الكبيرررره 



الله يبارك فيك الحبيب محمد واشكرك يا روعة


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					


ملايين التبريكات يا زعيمنا و عمنا و د البقعة ...


و عقبال كدا ما تشوفها فى اجمل ما تتمنى لها ..

دوام الصحة 




الله يبارك فيك حبيبنا تجاني واشكرك يا ذوق


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

ملايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين التبريكات ود البقعة



الله يبارك فيك اخي الحبيب امام واشكرك يا ذوق


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

مليارات التبريكات والتهانى لك ولابنتك الحبيب ود البقعة 
وعقبال الدكتوراة ..



حبيبنا وحبيب الكل كولا الله يبارك فيك واشكرك ياروعة

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

نعم الاله علي العباد كثيرة واجهلن نجابة الابناء الف مبروك الحبيب ود البقعة انشاء الله من نجاح تلو النجاح يارب 



حبيبنا عباس الله يبارك فيك واشكرك يا ذوق

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود محمد على
					

الف مبروك وعقبال الدكتوراة



حبيبنا ود محمد علي الله يبارك فيك واشكرك يا روعة

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي ابراهيم الجنيد
					

الف الف مبروك . وأمنياتنا لها بالتوفيق في المستقبل .



الله يبارك فيك اخي الحبيب علي ابراهيم واشكرك يا روعة


*

----------


## زول هناك

*الف الف مبرووووووووووووك لسماح وان شاء الله نبارك لها الدكتوراة 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي معاصر
					

الف الف مبروك الحبيب ود البقة وعقبال الدكتوراة ان شاء الله



الحبيب مريخي معاصر الله يبارك فيك واشكرك  ذوق


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مليون مبروك وعقبال الشهادة الجامعية والدراسات العليا يا رب

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ملاين التبريكات والتهانى لك ولابنتك الحبيب ود البقعة 

*

----------


## alhawii

*ألف مبروك عقبال الدكتوراة
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ألف مبروك ود البقعة و عقبال نبارك الشهادة الكبيرة
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مليون ترليون مبروك ياود البقعة
حفظها الله لك
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف مليون مبروك يا زعامة ...
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*
*

----------


## zalnoon

*ملاييين التبريكات ياعمنا الغالي ...
وعقبال فرحك بيها زي ماتحب ......
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله ألف مبروك
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي معاصر
					

الف الف مبروك الحبيب ود البقة وعقبال الدكتوراة ان شاء الله



الله يبارك فيك الحبيب مريخي معاصر ومشكور يا ذوق


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

الف الف مبرووووووووووووك لسماح وان شاء الله نبارك لها الدكتوراة 



الله يبارك فيك اخونا الرائع زول هناك ومشكور اي حيبب
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

مليون مبروك وعقبال الشهادة الجامعية والدراسات العليا يا رب




الله يبارك فيك اخونا الحبيب منعم ومشكور يا ذوق


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ملاين التبريكات والتهانى لك ولابنتك الحبيب ود البقعة 




الله يبارك فيك اخي الحبيب مرتضى ومشكور يا روعة

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alhawii
					

ألف مبروك عقبال الدكتوراة



حبيبنا ود الحاوي الله يبارك فيك ومشكور كتير والله
وشوقنا بحر 


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

ألف مبروك ود البقعة و عقبال نبارك الشهادة الكبيرة



الله يبارك فيك اخي الغالي الحوشابي ومشكور يا حبيب


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

مليون ترليون مبروك ياود البقعة
حفظها الله لك



الله يبارك فيك الغالي والحبيب احمد ومشكور يا روعة
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس التنقر
					





الله يبارك فيك الحبيب الغالي عباس ومشكور كتير يا ذوق

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

ألف مليون مبروك يا زعامة ...



الله يبارك فيك الحبيب عزو ومشكور يا روعة
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					





الله يبارك فيك حبيبنا الاستاذ ابراهيم ومشكور يا ذوق


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zalnoon
					

ملاييين التبريكات ياعمنا الغالي ...
وعقبال فرحك بيها زي ماتحب ......



الله يبارك فيك حبيبنا ذو النون ومشكور كتير يا ذوق


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Azmi shosh
					

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ألف مبروك



الله يبارك فيك اخي الحبيب الرائع عزمي ومشكور يا ذوق


*

----------


## حوته 1

*الف مبروك وعقبال الدكتوراة
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حوته 1
					

الف مبروك وعقبال الدكتوراة



الله يبارك فيك اخي الحبيب حوتة1 ومشكور يا ذوق

*

----------


## ابواسراء

*ألف ألف ألف مبروووووووووك وعقبال الدكتوراه وأتمنى ان تكون الشهادة التى جلست لها بنتك في قطر هي الشهادة السودانية وليس القطرية حتى لاتكتوي انت وهي بنيران المعادلة الظالمة والتى تعامل بها الشهادات العربية وكأن السودان ليس بلدا عربيا (حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل )
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*الف مبروك
*

----------

